# FreeBSD 10.4 hangs during boot on KVM



## tingo (Oct 10, 2017)

For those of you using KVM as a hypervisor for FreeBSD guest machines, if a freshly installed FreeBSD 10.4-release guest hangs during boot, it might be PR 213155. See screenshot 
 
This also happens if you upgrade a guest machine from FreeBSD 10.3 to FreeBSD 10.4.
My host machine has an AMD A10-6700T cpu, but apparently KVM thinks it is an Opteron_G5.
Anyway, the workaround is setting --cpu to Opteron_G3 or kvm64 in virt-install. Like this:

```
$ virt-install --connect qemu:///system --name kvm2  --memory 512 --cpu Opteron_G3 --vcpus 1 --cdrom ~/dl/bsd/fbsd/10.4/FreeBSD-10.4-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso --os-variant=freebsd10.3 --disk size=10 --virt-type=kvm --network=default  --console pty,target_type=virtio
```
HTH


----------

